# Uber does not like google voice now?



## Muggywuggy (Jun 28, 2018)

So I’ve been using a google voice number for my account for over a year. Yesterday during an LAX pickup it (when I called) stated - I was calling from a phone number not registered to my account, please call from the registered number or change the number in your settings. - 

Now I have a google number attached to my account for a reason - I don’t want my private info out there. Uber data collects and it would be no surprise if they sold my information eventually. 


Anyone else experiencing this recently? I can’t text from the app or call rides anymore

I tried to put in my actual phone number and it’s registered to my rider account. So now I’m literally relying on paxs to figure out my car is for them. We all know the logic of PAX also. 

I know Uber is trying to be secure etc but if they really need the same phone number etc - why not just get us to live scan at this point?


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

I started uber with my GV #, but found too many issues with not getting SMS Verifications, difficulty in sending messages through the Voice app and not the default android Messages app, etc. I switched to using My carrier # for uber. Some of that is moot if you have the new app as the text messaging is internal to the [Go] app now.

Your argument re: personal data from your cellular carrier number versus your GV # is somewhat flawed. Google knows way more about you than you might think and if uber is going to sell fo your info anyway, it matters little whether it is your carrier or GV number. All can be traced back to you and your digital fingerprint (habits).


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

It sounds like you accidentally toggled the google voice option for automatically handling outbound calls.


Spoiler: I have done this plenty of times 



I have done this plenty of times without realizing it by unknowingly tapping on a toggle button on some google voice homescreen widget I didn't even realize was on one of my homescreens.



Try calling a friend and asking them what specific phone number shows up on their caller id.

The other way I sometimes screw myself up is by accidentally activating the "Do Not Disturb" option in google voice/hangouts. This sends all incoming calls to Voicemail with nothing more than an email alert.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

beezlewaxin said:


> It sounds like you accidentally toggled the google voice option for automatically handling outbound calls.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I have done this plenty of times
> ...


That doesn't solve the SMS problems, though. It seems that Uber/Lyft likes GV when it sends an SMS to confirm your number, but it does not like GV when it comes to sending SMS from pax or to inform that Lyft destination filter has expired.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Wow, kinda old thread.
I gave up using GV as it wasn't worht the headache (not like switching my number with Uber was a piece of cake either).
I use my GV for everything/everyone else. Sure it has shortcomings, like handling MMS with group chats #fail.
I use my carrier number for Uber and the Google Messages SMS app and default dialer.
Making calls to Riders is klunky, but SMS works fine.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

StephenT said:


> Wow, kinda old thread.
> I gave up using GV as it wasn't worht the headache (not like switching my number with Uber was a piece of cake either).
> I use my GV for everything/everyone else. Sure it has shortcomings, like handling MMS with group chats #fail.
> I use my carrier number for Uber and the Google Messages SMS app and default dialer.
> Making calls to Riders is klunky, but SMS works fine.


I get no SMS from Lyft over GV. Uber, I don't know yet.

I ditched my voice service because it was too expensive - trying to get everything to work on a data-only plan but GV doesn't seem to work that well.


----------

